# Photshop 7 Browser is a Downer(and so is Jaguar)



## habilis (Dec 13, 2002)

It isn't easy being a graphic designer on OSX. 

Does anyone use the Photoshop 7 built in file/image browser to any extent? because if I try to use it to browse through a folder with more then 50 images I get crash after crash. Yesterday I was about an hour into a very nice design for a website splash and I decided to browse through some of my digital photographs and I crashed and burned and lost my whole freeking design(This is on the new G4 dual 1GHz with 1 gig RAM). Not even on Windows Me did I have to worry about Photoshop crashing for any reason. 

Heres the initial console crash report:
## Component Manager: attempting to find symbols in a component alias of type (regR/carP/x!bt)
Dec 13 22:00:43 Aaron-xxxxxs-Computer crashdump: Crash report written to: /Users/aaronxxxxx/Library/Logs/CrashReporter/Adobe Photoshop 7.0.crash.log

Here's the Crash Logs (if you really want them):http://www.bonkdown.com/crash.html 

While we're on the subject, the same is true for Illustrator 10 - middle of a design, crash, lost the design, it cost me 60.00 in production time. I don't know about you other OSX'rs but OSX is costing _me_ an additional 30-60.00 every day in crash time when you include the finder and rediculously long page times.

These crashes didn't bother me so much until now since it's having a clearly negative effect on my productivity. And while we're at it, I believe this is true for almost all programs on OSX. I'm on the brink of switching back to the rock-solid stability of OS9 until they get this lame OS debugged.

Anyway, sorry about the rant. I was just wondering if anyone else if encountering this issue and if there is a fix for it out there.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 13, 2002)

how about some other image browsers if you only need to browse the images sometimes? i remember having seen some small, free apps to do that some time ago in versiontracker...

one thing; what ever platform you use, if you are doing anything valuable, save the work often enough. i have had PSH crash but for different reasons - actually with PSH i learned the importance of saving the work, when i used the version 3.0 it crashed every 5 to 15 minutes... 

by the way, do you have the latest updates on phothosp? maybe the 7.01 or 7.1 (i don't remember what is the latest) could fix the problem?


----------



## habilis (Dec 13, 2002)

Yeah I have the latest version: 7.0.1, I don't mess around. I also have PS set up to auto-update every day since I'm so starved for a fix. And yes I now am using the OSX window itself for a file browser, i just use icon view, full size. But all that is, acedemic, you see, the point is, (here I go again) I shouldn't have to worry about crashes. I am, after all, on a Mac. Right?


----------



## edX (Dec 13, 2002)

habilis - you seem bound and determined to blame os x and apple for all your problems. but problems with a specific app, in this case photoshop, are the developer's fault and not the os's. on the other hand, you seem to be having more problems than others so perhaps it is something else. perhaps something you've changed at some point. 

one should blame the mac when your whole system crashes, blame the developer when an app quits or stalls. while i'm not using any pro level graphics apps, i can safely say that not many apps crash on my osx. in fact the only ones i can recall are browsers. sounds like you should be reporting bugs to adobe.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 13, 2002)

I think Ed is right. File browser problems have been a known problem with Photoshop 7.0.x, in fact it was one of the things addressed in 7.0.1 as I recall. If you are still having problems even after applying the update then Adobe needs to be notified.

As for your feelings about Mac OS X, I'm not sure why you feel compelled to work in it anyway. Anyone who works in an environment in which they are not productive and are not being forced to work in has no place complaining. You should just work in 9 or ME or what ever works for you until you absolutely need to use Mac OS X, and unless you have some mission critical app that is Mac OS X-only you don't need to. 

In my case, I was running Rhapsody on my work systems until I felt Mac OS X was good enough to place my livelihood in it's hands, and I surely wouldn't have dropped it into my work environment before I was sure. You seem to be very unhappy with Mac OS X (even if this latest trouble wasn't it's fault) and you should consider moving to something that works for you.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 13, 2002)

I have to agree with Ed.  I run Photoshop 7, InDesign 2, Dreamweaver MX, Fireworks MX, and Office X constantly (all at the same time) on my machine under OS X 10.1.5...I've only crashed once and that was Office X, not the system.  Restarted Word and it worked fine from there.  All this on a 300mhz G3 beige desktop with 768mb of ram.  Now, IE is another story...it crashes daily, but then again, it's from Micro$oft so should I expect anything less?

I would say you have a software error or a hardware glitch.  Try doing a clean install of Jaguar if you upgraded from a 10.1 version of X.  Reinstall Photoshop also if that doesn't fix it.

Check out the System & Software forum, I think there was a thread about kernel panics and similar "crashes" as to what you described in there.  Make sure you have the latest updates for Jaguar too.


----------



## habilis (Dec 14, 2002)

thanks for the input. I'll look into these issues. I hope you're right.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 14, 2002)

habilis, if you will have a 10 minutes to surf around, maybe a search for some small graphics helper apps in versiontracker could bring something new.. small new tools that could help the work. to save a lot of work;

e.g. i love imageindexer, i got it from there... it basically thumbnails all images i have in a folder to the size i deicde (and does index file if i like) - this is really practical often; enough that i do biggest jpgs of gifs, then ask it to do smaller (or medium, and then those to small) pics - e.g. sizes from 1024x768 to 360x270 and then 160x120, adding the suffixes i want, e.g. image_1.jpg -> image_1m.jpg -> image_1s.jpg. a really small app (25 k!!) but has saved a huge amount of boring scaling in photoshop.

that's not the only useful addition in there, have a look to find more (i'd have a look but have to rush out of city..)


----------



## ksv (Dec 14, 2002)

I too had trouble in adobe apps, and thought it could be my overclocked processor that caused it, but it turned out to the hard drive. I solved the problem by running fsck -y in single user mode.

Boot into single user mode by holding down command+s , type fsck -y and hit enter. That will check your startup partition for errors, and try to fix them if any


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2002)

uh yea, i guess i just assumed thst anyone who seems to know so much would know enough to take care of their drives as well. doing regular repairs and defragmenting is necessary, particularly when you are swaping out large amounts of cache files which most graphics work and web surfing does. not to mention the regular swapping of the system. 
long story short - don't trust norton, will cause more problems than it solves. i prefer and trust Diskwarrior/plusoptimizer although they still aren't os x native.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *how about some other image browsers if you only need to browse the images sometimes? i remember having seen some small, free apps to do that some time ago in versiontracker...*



Well, as long as we are talking about alternatives to Photoshop's image browser, I'll put in a plug for Caffeine Software's Curator. I love this app! And you can tell it what application should open up images (see attached image). It is fast, can generate image web pages, and unlike GraphicConverter's browser, it doesn't increase the size of the original image by adding a preview to it (I hated that).




> _Originally posted by Ed _
> *long story short - don't trust norton, will cause more problems than it solves. i prefer and trust Diskwarrior/plusoptimizer although they still aren't os x native.*



Whatever disk utility you are using, if it is not Mac OS X native you may want to run Disk Utility after your done to make sure that all the permissions are in order (just to be on the safe side).


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2002)

ive yet to run into a prob with the file browser and i have over 3000 ~2mb images to run through and those are just my photos, not to mention the few cds worth of stock photos as well

IMO the file browser has been a godsend from adobe and i dont have many complaints (its slow sometimes, but hell im previewing hundreds of 2mb files its not gonna be perfect )

speaking of which guys, time for me to do some disk utilities etc, havent done any in a while


----------



## habilis (Dec 14, 2002)

Bob, How many images do you browse through at once in a folder? Just curious. For me any more then 50, 1.5MB jpgs from my camera and things become unstable.

By the way I took a look at your site - very nice photgraphs and designs. What camera are you using?


----------



## RacerX (Dec 14, 2002)

BuddahBobb,

I'll second the praises of your images. Some of them make me a little home sick though. Specially the pic of Cuyamaca's library. I spent a lot of time on that campus (89-91 as a student, 96-97 as a track coach) and actually watched them building that library.

sorry for getting off topic.


----------

